# Editing EXIF Data?



## rexbobcat (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, so I have a few photos where I need to change/add EXIF data to them.

I've looked at EXIFer, which will let you change the date and time the photo was taken and the time that the file was created, however...

Is there any program that will allow you to add the focal length, aperture, camera model etc?

I've looked, but I can't find one that does it.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 16, 2012)

Does EXIFer not do that?  Any Exif editor should be able to...
Are you running Windows?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2012)

When you save the photo to your computer, you can right click, open properties and open the "details" tab and type in info. Not sure if that will acheive what you're trying to do though.


----------



## Nod (Feb 16, 2012)

Opanda will let you do just that  but I believe you have to buy the expanded version.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

Exifer will edit some of the data.  Not all fields can be edited.

Things like what you're wanting 'to add' should already be recorded at the time the shutter snapped.


----------

